
Show HN: Remote mobile app debugging with AppSpector - r_z_r
https://appspector.com/#features
======
sapnaadhicari
This looks really nice. I like it you’re supporting Flutter!

~~~
r_z_r
Thanks!

------
markmartin
I've just discovered AppSepctor and it blew me away! Especially being able to
inspect the network requests is amazing!

One question though as we're serving customers from the EU: is AppSpector
fully GDPR compliant? I sincerely hope it is, I have to use it :)

~~~
r_z_r
AppSpector is designed to help teams to inspect and debug their apps during
development process. So it's not supposed to have real users data.

If you intend to deploy it to production we could provide a self-hosted
version so you'll own all the data. Please contact us for more details.

